# Help!!!!!!!!!!!



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

yesterday one of my birds got out she is banded but she has only been out of the coop once because i got her from someone else she is gray with spots i think she was around 1 or 2 years old if you see or find her please tell me!!!!

thanks

first flight

her name is Bernice


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear she is gone.

Please post your missing bird on 911 pigeon alert with her band numbers, and also post here.
http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

She may still return, try calling her with the usualy way you bring your birds in, and also your other birds that fly might also bring her home.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry your pidgy got loose. Be patient though. My husband and I never had our birds out of the loft. One day we came home to find the loft door wide open. All of our birds were gone. We began to freak out to. We saw some of them close by in the tree and others were no where in sight. By night fall, the ones that stayed close by, eventually came in. They were hungry. However, 5 of them were still missing. By the following evening, 3 of them returned and made there way into the loft. It took another day for 1 more to return and another day for the last to come back. Before they all returned, we spent many hours throughout the day calling for them and searching. It was absolutely amazing to us that they all came back. We had never showed them the area or the way in and out of the loft. They are definately smart birds! I really hope the same thing happens to you as it did with us. Please keep us informed. I'll be praying for you and the pidgy for a safe return and a happy reunion.


----------

